# ROTP Selections FY 2021-2022



## jman579

I was place on the competition list for ROTP back in December, is it true that offers usually start going out in March, and will there be any delays in offers going out because of COVID-19?


----------



## PuckChaser

There's a few threads here for ROTP selections to help you get an idea of when they will happen. Unless someone here (I don't think we have anyone) works directly at RMC Admissions, no one would accurately be able to tell you whether COVID will delay anything. They're typically fairly close to when civilian university offers come out, as RMC is competing for the same candidates.


----------



## JF49

Hi there! Has anyone heard back from ROTP yet?


----------



## S2020

No, my application is still on medical/interview complete stage. Did anyone get any further with their application?


----------



## jman579

I have been on the competition list since mid December, apparently early offers were suppose to go out this week, but COVID is probably delaying everything.  What trade did you guys all apply for?


----------



## JF49

I was placed on the competition list back in January. Let's hope we still hear something back this week and keep each other posted! I applied for pharm this year


----------



## jman579

I think offers start going out in the next fiscal year which starts tomorrow. Hopefully they start going out soon so school can be less stressful lol.


----------



## S2020

I applied for engineering programs and I am still at medical/Interview complete stage. When did you all apply? I had my interview in Jan2021.


----------



## jman579

saru2020 said:


> I applied for engineering programs and I am still at medical/Interview complete stage. When did you all apply? I had my interview in Jan2021.



I applied for engineering as I choose signal officer as my trade. What trade did you apply for? Honestly if I were you, I would defiantly give the recruitment centre a call about being placed on the competition list, as is it has been several months since you completed your interview, and selections will be starting very soon.


----------



## S2020

I applied for electrical and mechanical engineering, I also called recruitment centre and they told me to wait for the end april or beginning of may to hear from them.  Now sure why my application is stuck at that stage. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jman579

saru2020 said:


> I applied for electrical and mechanical engineering, I also called recruitment centre and they told me to wait for the end april or beginning of may to hear from them.  Now sure why my application is stuck at that stage. Thanks for your reply.


Out of curiosity are you in high school or beginning of university? Yeah apparently recruitment is backlogged all the way to hell because of covid, hopefully everything gets sorted out asap.


----------



## S2020

High school grade 12


----------



## jman579

Has anyone gotten an offer yet?


----------



## CaptinLetus

jman579 said:


> Has anyone gotten an offer yet?


A few people have a few weeks ago, but the bulk of us are still waiting.  Confirmed selections happening at the end of the month


----------



## jman579

CaptinLetus said:


> A few people have a few weeks ago, but the bulk of us are still waiting.  Confirmed selections happening at the end of the month


Thanks for the update. Hopefully they send out all the offers soon. What trade did you apply for?


----------



## CaptinLetus

jman579 said:


> Thanks for the update. Hopefully they send out all the offers soon. What trade did you apply for?


Intel, construction engineer and signals officer.  Wbu?


----------



## jman579

I applied


CaptinLetus said:


> Intel, construction engineer and signals officer.  Wbu?


I applied for signal officer and CELE officer


----------



## CaptinLetus

Something tells me this forum is gonna blow up in the next few days


----------



## jman579

CaptinLetus said:


> Something tells me this forum is gonna blow up in the next few days


What makes you say that?


----------



## Good2Golf

CaptinLetus said:


> Something tells me this forum is gonna blow up in the next few days


This thread? (ROTP selection/offers)

Most people take ‘forum’ to mean the overall board at Milnet.ca


----------



## CaptinLetus

Good2Golf said:


> This thread? (ROTP selection/offers)
> 
> Most people take ‘forum’ to mean the overall board at Milnet.ca


Yes I meant this thread


----------



## CaptinLetus

jman579 said:


> What makes you say that?


The time of good news is approaching


----------



## jman579

CaptinLetus said:


> The time of good news is approaching


This week?


----------



## CaptinLetus

jman579 said:


> This week?


Maybe not this week, but certainly within the next few weeks we should start hearing about some offers


----------



## CaptinLetus

Lol perfect timing, I was moved to selected on the website a few mins ago


----------



## JF49

Thats awesome news! congrats!!


----------



## S2020

My application is still stuck on medical/interview complete stage, I called and emailed but they keep telling me to wait. I am getting worried as to why my application is stuck on that stage. Anyone else on the same stage and waiting like me? Is it normal?


----------



## CaptinLetus

saru2020 said:


> My application is still stuck on medical/interview complete stage, I called and emailed but they keep telling me to wait. I am getting worried as to why my application is stuck on that stage. Anyone else on the same stage and waiting like me? Is it normal?


My application was there for about 2 months.  Covid has slowed everything down, and with Ontario going into more lockdowns, the medical people in Ottawa might be going even slower.


----------



## S2020

Thanks for your prompt reply. Did your application go straight from medical stage to selected or you were on competition list for a while as well. The reason I ask is because I have  a feeling it will take longer for me than I thought due to covid situation and is it a must for everyone to go through each stage? My initial stages of application process were very quick so i was hoping to move quickly but I've been stuck on this stage for over a month now. Did you also apply in sept.? are you in high school? thanks.


----------



## CaptinLetus

saru2020 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. Did your application go straight from medical stage to selected or you were on competition list for a while as well. The reason I ask is because I have  a feeling it will take longer for me than I thought due to covid situation and is it a must for everyone to go through each stage? My initial stages of application process were very quick so i was hoping to move quickly but I've been stuck on this stage for over a month now. Did you also apply in sept.? are you in high school? thanks.


My application was on interview/medical complated for around 2 months.  After that, I went right on the comp list.

This is my second time applying to RMC, so I didn't need to write any tests this time, and my medical was just an update so it might have been quicker for me because of that.

I applied in September, and I'm in my second year of University


----------



## JaneY

hi Guys
My online portal can't login since after my medical exam and interview.
Did anyone counter this before?
Thanks


----------



## JaneY

I got my UC offer back in Feb of 2021 and now they give me one month to register it at end of Apr of 2021.
But I still want to wait for ROTP response. What can I do now except waiting?


----------



## CaptinLetus

JaneY said:


> hi Guys
> My online portal can't login since after my medical exam and interview.
> Did anyone counter this before?
> Thanks


Mine worked fine



JaneY said:


> I got my UC offer back in Feb of 2021 and now they give me one month to register it at end of Apr of 2021.
> But I still want to wait for ROTP response. What can I do now except waiting?


What is UC?


----------



## JaneY

CaptinLetus said:


> Mine worked fine
> 
> 
> What is UC?


the University of Calgary


----------



## CaptinLetus

JaneY said:


> the University of Calgary


If RMC calls, you can always unregister for courses.  Although you would loose your deposit


----------



## JaneY

CaptinLetus said:


> If RMC calls, you can always unregister for courses.  Although you would loose your deposit


Thanks  for your info.


----------



## JaneY

I received my RMC's offer yesterday by email, and will send my acceptance today;-)


----------



## jman579

JaneY said:


> I received my RMC's offer yesterday by email, and will send my acceptance today;-)


Before you got an offer, were you moved to the selected section on the online portal?


----------



## JaneY




----------



## JaneY

jman579 said:


> Before you got an offer, were you moved to the selected section on the online portal?


I still can't login my online potral, I don't  know what happened for that?
I just received the call last week to confirm me that I 'm accepted by ROTP.


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

jman579 said:


> Before you got an offer, were you moved to the selected section on the online portal?


I got my offer for pilot on Friday over the phone and my portal was still saying competition listed, even after I accepted the offer. The portal doesn’t mean too much once you’re on the competition list, so don’t worry too much about it.


----------



## S2020

My application is still stuck on medical/interview stage from over a month, may be two or three months now and online portal hasn't changed at all. Not sure what to do? I've received offers from civilian universities but waiting for an offer from RMC. Is this normal that I am not getting any kind of correspondence from there... I'm in grade 12 and I applied in sept 2020, had my aptitude test in nov.2020, did my medical in dec.2020 and received an email in jan. 2021 that my application is sent for medical review to Ottawa and have heard nothing after that...Is this normal? Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

S2020 said:


> My application is still stuck on medical/interview stage from over a month, may be two or three months now and online portal hasn't changed at all. Not sure what to do? I've received offers from civilian universities but waiting for an offer from RMC. Is this normal that I am not getting any kind of correspondence from there... I'm in grade 12 and I applied in sept 2020, had my aptitude test in nov.2020, did my medical in dec.2020 and received an email in jan. 2021 that my application is sent for medical review to Ottawa and have heard nothing after that...Is this normal? Thanks in advance for your reply.


Call the recruiting centre you applied to, email them, leave a voicemail, do whatever you can to contact them. See if they can give you an update on your file and help explain what’s going on, and eventually get you on the competition list. It’s a good idea to have some sort of backup plan, so accept somewhere you would like to go. Accepting it wouldn’t affect your application to ROTP at all.


----------



## JaneY

PilotAPP_2021 said:


> I got my offer for pilot on Friday over the phone and my portal was still saying competition listed, even after I accepted the offer. The portal doesn’t mean too much once you’re on the competition list, so don’t worry too much about it.


Got it, Thanks for your reply!


----------



## S2020

PilotAPP_2021 said:


> Call the recruiting centre you applied to, email them, leave a voicemail, do whatever you can to contact them. See if they can give you an update on your file and help explain what’s going on, and eventually get you on the competition list. It’s a good idea to have some sort of backup plan, so accept somewhere you would like to go. Accepting it wouldn’t affect your application to ROTP at all


----------



## S2020

Thank you so much for your detailed reply. I did contact them and they keep telling me to wait. I really hope to hear from them soon 
Congratulations on your offer and all the best.


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

S2020 said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed reply. I did contact them and they keep telling me to wait. I really hope to hear from them soon
> Congratulations on your offer and all the best.


Thanks! Good luck to you too, hopefully you hear some news before long


----------



## jman579

I was just moved to selected on the portal, how long does it typically take to receive an offer after being moved to selected?


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

jman579 said:


> I was just moved to selected on the portal, how long does it typically take to receive an offer after being moved to selected?


Congrats! Normally it’s at least a week or two before you get the call after you get selected. There’s a checklist they have to go through to make sure everything is okay, then draft up the offer.


----------



## S2020

jman579 said:


> I was just moved to selected on the portal, how long does it typically take to receive an offer after being moved to selected?



did you call your recruiter before you were moved to selected or just waited? My application is not moving at all. Thanks


----------



## jman579

S2020 said:


> did you call your recruiter before you were moved to selected or just waited? My application is not moving at all. Thanks


I just waited, tbh the recruitment centres are really slow, just try to get put on the comp by early may and u will be good


----------



## TheAngryCpl

I mean Avotp offers started pouring in lol why not rotps as well. Still waiting on my offer for avotp. Kinda disappointed all my fellow  unit buddies are recieving their offers and still nothing for me.


----------



## Matt._3

Anyone that applied to infantry, artillery, or armored get a response yet?


----------



## jman579

Matt._3 said:


> Anyone that applied to infantry, artillery, or armored get a response yet?


when were you comp listed at witch recruitment detachment are you using?


----------



## S2020

jman579 said:


> I just waited, tbh the recruitment centres are really slow, just try to get put on the comp by early may and u will be good


How do I get them to move me to Comp. list by early may or even check my status. I'm not getting any information from anywhere.


----------



## TheAngryCpl

Called My bpso today they told me " file is currently on comp list, I see some people got offers but many are still waiting" I'm OTing from armoured to Veh Tech. It's just kinds disappointing seeing my fellow peers get their offers into HRA or even Navy trades but im still waiting so I guess the wait game continues... anyone else get offers ?


----------



## TheAngryCpl

I'm also at ottawa's comp list


----------



## Matt._3

jman579 said:


> when were you comp listed at witch recruitment detachment are you using?


been on comp list for the last month-ish, and hamilton


----------



## jman579

Matt._3 said:


> been on comp list for the last month-ish, and hamilton


Your in Ontario, and with the current situation with COVID , everything is going to take longer. The first round of selections for ROTP happened like 3 weeks ago, and I only just got my offer today while some people in Halifax or provinces with low amount of COVID cases got their offers right after the selections. Honestly I understand the wait can be very nerve racking, just keep your mind occupied on something else like working out or a personnel hobby, as there is no point on stressing out on something that you can no longer control. Don't worry you will definitely get in, there is another round of selections happening in May.


TheAngryCpl said:


> Called My bpso today they told me " file is currently on comp list, I see some people got offers but many are still waiting" I'm OTing from armoured to Veh Tech. It's just kinds disappointing seeing my fellow peers get their offers into HRA or even Navy trades but im still waiting so I guess the wait game continues... anyone else get offers ?


I got an offer for ROTP signal officer. Don't worry bro, you will get an offer. I'm also using ottawa, and it's an absolute mess with the whole COVID situation. It took them like over 3 weeks to notify me of my offer from the time of selection, they have their hands tied with COVID and other applicants. As I said to the guy above, you're just torturing yourself by worrying about stuff that you can no longer control, keep you mind occupied on something positive and in no time you will get an offer. Best of lucks and you will get selected!


----------



## TheAngryCpl

Hopefully bro I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## S2020

Did anyone get any offers or any news this week?


----------



## jman579

S2020 said:


> Did anyone get any offers or any news this week?


Yeah I got my offer for signals this week


----------



## beavs

S2020 said:


> Did anyone get any offers or any news this week?


I emailed my recruited asking about selection.
Apparently there's still a lot of spots open. Additionally, the next round of selection is May 18th


----------



## jman579

beavs said:


> I emailed my recruited asking about selection.
> Apparently there's still a lot of spots open. Additionally, the next round of selection is May 18th


Corona is slowing everything down with the recruitment process, so I wouldn't worry, you're going to get an offer, it just may take a little longer than usual.


----------



## MisterBig

Finished the admin for my application back in February. Saw on the CF application portal my application was still on "Medical Completed", so I sent my CT broker an email WRT the status mid-March. They told me not to worry more or less but it later turned out that the local recruiting centre did not know I had already completed a medical, and as such I missed the April selection round. Only as of a few days ago am I now on "Ready for Competition List". First choice is Log O. How worried should I be?


----------



## jman579

MisterBig said:


> Finished the admin for my application back in February. Saw on the CF application portal my application was still on "Medical Completed", so I sent my CT broker an email WRT the status mid-March. They told me not to worry more or less but it later turned out that the local recruiting centre did not know I had already completed a medical, and as such I missed the April selection round. Only as of a few days ago am I now on "Ready for Competition List". First choice is Log O. How worried should I be?


I assume your reserves since your doing a component transfer right? No you should not be worried in the slightest, they still have not filled a lot of positions at RMC, and there is another selection round happening in May, so if you're on the comp list by then, you should be set to receive an offer.


----------



## MisterBig

jman579 said:


> I assume your reserves since your doing a component transfer right? No you should not be worried in the slightest, they still have not filled a lot of positions at RMC, and there is another selection round happening in May, so if you're on the comp list by then, you should be set to receive an offer.


Yes, that's correct. 
Well, I will be reassured for now. Have you picked your degree yet?


----------



## jman579

MisterBig said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> Well, I will be reassured for now. Have you picked your degree yet?


I choose engineering, wbu?


----------



## MisterBig

jman579 said:


> I choose engineering, wbu?


Faculty yeah, engineering. I guess you haven't selected a degree though? Wonder whenabouts they ask, perhaps when they contact you with their offer. I'd like to do computer or mechanical engineering but I'm uncertain that they'd allow it for the logistics trade. In the case that they only offer those degrees listed under 'preferred' I will do a chem degree. Although, around 40% of the graduates from RMC are in engineering, and I doubt that is representative of the actual distribution in the military officer trades.


----------



## jman579

MisterBig said:


> Faculty yeah, engineering. I guess you haven't selected a degree though? Wonder whenabouts they ask, perhaps when they contact you with their offer. I'd like to do computer or mechanical engineering but I'm uncertain that they'd allow it for the logistics trade. In the case that they only offer those degrees listed under 'preferred' I will do a chem degree. Although, around 40% of the graduates from RMC are in engineering, and I doubt that is representative of the actual distribution in the military officer trades.


Engineering at RMC is general for year one, so you don't select the specific engineering degree until the beginning of year 2, that being said I'm looking to do computer engineering. I think every program other than the sciences is like that. I already received an offer for ROTP signal officer and on the offer it tells you what program you going to be doing at RMC.


----------



## MisterBig

jman579 said:


> Engineering at RMC is general for year one, so you don't select the specific engineering degree until the beginning of year 2, that being said I'm looking to do computer engineering. I think every program other than the sciences is like that. I already received an offer for ROTP signal officer and on the offer it tells you what program you going to be doing at RMC.


Interesting, thanks for the information. Hopefully I will see you there haha.


----------



## jman579

MisterBig said:


> Faculty yeah, engineering. I guess you haven't selected a degree though? Wonder whenabouts they ask, perhaps when they contact you with their offer. I'd like to do computer or mechanical engineering but I'm uncertain that they'd allow it for the logistics trade. In the case that they only offer those degrees listed under 'preferred' I will do a chem degree. Although, around 40% of the graduates from RMC are in engineering, and I doubt that is representative of the actual distribution in the military officer trades.


BTW, you can check which degrees are compatible with your trade via scrolling to the bottom on this link: "Canadian Military Colleges - Universities with a Difference". For logistics officer, every degree, including computer and mechanical engineering is compatible.


MisterBig said:


> Interesting, thanks for the information. Hopefully I will see you there haha.


Don't worry bro, you will get an offer.


----------



## S2020

MisterBig said:


> Finished the admin for my application back in February. Saw on the CF application portal my application was still on "Medical Completed", so I sent my CT broker an email WRT the status mid-March. They told me not to worry more or less but it later turned out that the local recruiting centre did not know I had already completed a medical, and as such I missed the April selection round. Only as of a few days ago am I now on "Ready for Competition List". First choice is Log O. How worried should I be


My online portal shows medical completed and I am not getting more information from my recruiting centre. I also applied for engineering programs.


----------



## jman579

Has anyone who has received an offer know exactly when their enrolment ceremony is happening?


----------



## MisterBig

S2020 said:


> My online portal shows medical completed and I am not getting more information from my recruiting centre. I also applied for engineering programs.


I noticed you mentioned you have previously tried emailing and calling them.
Double check that the recruiting centre is aware you have a valid medical, because in my case, they attempted to book me in for an in-person medical thinking I was a recruit not currently enrolled in the system. It was impossible for me as a reservist with the current SOPs in place to actually get an in-person medical, and the phone medical conducted in February sufficed.
I was in contact with someone on Reddit who mentioned they had also done a second, in-person medical after their first, but they were also CT-ROTP for the year 2020. This is likely not the case, but make sure you don't have to do a second medical.


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

jman579 said:


> Has anyone who has received an offer know exactly when their enrolment ceremony is happening?


My offer says that my enrolment is June 17th over skype, time is TBD


----------



## S2020

Thanks everyone for your reply. Did anyone here get an offer for engineering programs? My all three choices are for engineering. Thanks


----------



## S2020

MisterBig said:


> I noticed you mentioned you have previously tried emailing and calling them.
> Double check that the recruiting centre is aware you have a valid medical, because in my case, they attempted to book me in for an in-person medical thinking I was a recruit not currently enrolled in the system. It was impossible for me as a reservist with the current SOPs in place to actually get an in-person medical, and the phone medical conducted in February sufficed.
> I was in contact with someone on Reddit who mentioned they had also done a second, in-person medical after their first, but they were also CT-ROTP for the year 2020. This is likely not the case, but make sure you don't have to do a second medical.


Thanks...the email response I got from the recruiting centre is that medical takes a considerable amount of time so I should wait to here from them but my file is showing medical complete since February.


----------



## MisterBig

S2020 said:


> Thanks...the email response I got from the recruiting centre is that medical takes a considerable amount of time so I should wait to here from them but my file is showing medical complete since February.


What kind/s of medical have you done already? That sounds really shitty man, I'm sorry to hear.


----------



## S2020

MisterBig said:


> What kind/s of medical have you done already? That sounds really shitty man, I'm sorry to hear.


It's the medical exam that is done after the interview is complete. It's my first time applying to RMC


----------



## S2020

I sent an email to the recruitment office today and they told me my application is on hold because they (Ottawa) hasn't decided if I am medically fit, as soon as they make a decision my application will advance to the next stage. I am not sure what do they mean by this... My application has been on this stage for 2-3 months now and I am physically very fit with no health conditions in past. They told me to check every week to see what's happening with my file. 
Anyone else has encounter this problem before. I am so worried and confused. Thanks.


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

S2020 said:


> I sent an email to the recruitment office today and they told me my application is on hold because they (Ottawa) hasn't decided if I am medically fit, as soon as they make a decision my application will advance to the next stage. I am not sure what do they mean by this... My application has been on this stage for 2-3 months now and I am physically very fit with no health conditions in past. They told me to check every week to see what's happening with my file.
> Anyone else has encounter this problem before. I am so worried and confused. Thanks.


Im very fit and active, so I expected to pass my medical just fine too. But there was a mistake done during the medical that basically showed I was a high risk for diabetes and heart disease, even though at the time my biggest concern is that I was underweight. It took a few months but I ended up getting it fixed, unfortunately I missed the selections for last year though because of it. The unfortunate reality of it is that you can do everything the best you can, but things can still come up.

The best thing you can do is keep asking questions, and don’t give up. There’s still time to get approved, and worst case scenario you have an extra year to prepare for rmc to make sure you’re as fit as possible, you can learn a lot of French in that time which will make your studies a lot easier, and you can take some courses at a civie uni and hope to get some transfer credits. As long as you don’t give up you will get there for sure. Hopefully you hear some good news soon.


----------



## S2020

PilotAPP_2021 said:


> Im very fit and active, so I expected to pass my medical just fine too. But there was a mistake done during the medical that basically showed I was a high risk for diabetes and heart disease, even though at the time my biggest concern is that I was underweight. It took a few months but I ended up getting it fixed, unfortunately I missed the selections for last year though because of it. The unfortunate reality of it is that you can do everything the best you can, but things can still come up.
> 
> The best thing you can do is keep asking questions, and don’t give up. There’s still time to get approved, and worst case scenario you have an extra year to prepare for rmc to make sure you’re as fit as possible, you can learn a lot of French in that time which will make your studies a lot easier, and you can take some courses at a civie uni and hope to get some transfer credits. As long as you don’t give up you will get there for sure. Hopefully you hear some good news soon.


Thank you so much for your reply. Being unfit was never something that I thought can cause a problem for me because I never had any health problems but you are right things can happen differently than what we expect. In regards to French, I am a French immersion student and learning French since grade 1, so I will be getting my bilingual certificate this year. I thought of this being a benefit for me in RMC but only if I can selected. Fingers crossed


----------



## ih8pa1n

Stay fit folks.. the RMC Physical Fitness Test is not a walk in the park but also not the hardest thing ever. If you fail it you will be put on supplemental pt which is at 6am in the morning and it sucks trust me.

Here are the workouts made by the RMC Physical Education Teachers (PSP). I strongly recommend to look at the "500 PPT" program if you are not fit.https://gopaladinsgo.ca/sports/2020/3/17/CB2020.aspx


----------



## jman579

ih8pa1n said:


> Stay fit folks.. the RMC Physical Fitness Test is not a walk in the park but also not the hardest thing ever. If you fail it you will be put on supplemental pt which is at 6am in the morning and it sucks trust me.
> 
> Here are the workouts made by the RMC Physical Education Teachers (PSP). I strongly recommend to look at the "500 PPT" program if you are not fit.https://gopaladinsgo.ca/sports/2020/3/17/CB2020.aspx


bruh thx so much,  how hard was it to do the 2.4km in under 10:34


----------



## ih8pa1n

Not that hard but 10:34 is also a 50% for males

You may have seen stuff like push-ups and situps on the RMC website but those have been taken out and replaced with the IMTP, FAH and SMBT. Here's the new PPT test and scores taken from the Nov 2020 draft. Also the scoring is subject to change as its a new test. 

The test is out of 500 and you must pass each category (a pass is not 50%... for example i think for males the SLJ is 195cm - 35% and each category has different minimum requirements) AND you must get at least 250/500 points

If you fail the test you get put on SPT. It is 4 days a week (MTTF) and at 6am in the morning. You'll be waking up at 5-530am, possibly getting your room ready for an inspection if an inspection happens that day after that that you'll be running about 1km to the gym (everyone runs around the campus when in PT gear, if you get caught walking you'll get punished with laps around the track) anyways once you get to the gym at 5:45am they take attendance (if you are late multiple times or skip supplemental pt you will be punished). If you don't pass the PPT by the end of 2nd year you will be PRBed (possibly getting kicked out of RMC). 

Also I'm not trying to scare anyone. But RMC staff do give out corrective measures (punishments). That happens if you skip classes, duty, get caught doing something bad, etc. One of my buddies skipped SPT several times and was rewarded with running 10km everyday for 2 weeks around the track. Someone slept in on remembrance day oh boy... they had to write a 10 page essay about why that day is important, make a presentation in front of their whole squadron ( about 100 people) and were confined to campus for 2 or 3 weeks (couldnt go out on weekends), they couldn't wear civilian clothing outside of their room for that much time, extra duties(cleaning, inspections, etc.), and they had to wear a modified uniform for that time.(the modified uniform involves the pill box for head dress and gaiters around the ankles, basically if you wear it EVERYONE knows you did something wrong). The purpose of these corrective measures from my understanding is that you'll be handing them out one day when you are an officer. I have survived 2 years without any Corrective measures but I have seen people getting charged with AWOL, DRUNKNESS, etc. You don't wanna get charged as it will stay on your record I think.

I recommend reading the RMC survival guide. Some stuff is outdated but its worth the read.






						Cadet's Declassified RMC Survival Guide
					






					docs.google.com
				




This place is designed to stress you out. But don't let that bring you down. If you have been selected that means you HAVE the potential to graduate RMC. 

2.4km run
Male 7:28min (100%), 10:34min (50%)
Female 9:30min (100%), 12:40min (50%)

Standing Long Jump
Male 294cm (100%), 222cm (50%)
Female 229cm (100%), 158cm (50%)

Seated medicine ball toss
Male 747W (100%), 285W (50%)
Female 341W (100%), 124W (50%)

10m agility run
Male 15.20sec (100%), 17.97sec (50%)
Female 16.40sec (100%), 19.60sec (50%)

Isometric mid-thigh pull
Male 3341Newtons (100%), 1470Newtons (50%)
Female 2336N (100%), 1065N (50%)

Flexed Arm Hang
Male 2min 49.5sec (100%), 1min 3.5sec (50%)
Female 2min 16.8sec (100%), 40.1sec (50%)


----------



## jman579

ih8pa1n said:


> Not that hard but 10:34 is also a 50% for males
> 
> You may have seen stuff like push-ups and situps on the RMC website but those have been taken out and replaced with the IMTP, FAH and SMBT. Here's the new PPT test and scores taken from the Nov 2020 draft. Also the scoring is subject to change as its a new test.
> 
> The test is out of 500 and you must pass each category (a pass is not 50%... for example i think for males the SLJ is 195cm - 35% and each category has different minimum requirements) AND you must get at least 250/500 points
> 
> If you fail the test you get put on SPT. It is 4 days a week (MTTF) and at 6am in the morning. You'll be waking up at 5-530am, possibly getting your room ready for an inspection if an inspection happens that day after that that you'll be running about 1km to the gym (everyone runs around the campus when in PT gear, if you get caught walking you'll get punished with laps around the track) anyways once you get to the gym at 5:45am they take attendance (if you are late multiple times or skip supplemental pt you will be punished). If you don't pass the PPT by the end of 2nd year you will be PRBed (possibly getting kicked out of RMC).
> 
> Also I'm not trying to scare anyone. But RMC staff do give out corrective measures (punishments). That happens if you skip classes, duty, get caught doing something bad, etc. One of my buddies skipped SPT several times and was rewarded with running 10km everyday for 2 weeks around the track. Someone slept in on remembrance day oh boy... they had to write a 10 page essay about why that day is important, make a presentation in front of their whole squadron ( about 100 people) and were confined to campus for 2 or 3 weeks (couldnt go out on weekends), they couldn't wear civilian clothing outside of their room for that much time, extra duties(cleaning, inspections, etc.), and they had to wear a modified uniform for that time.(the modified uniform involves the pill box for head dress and gaiters around the ankles, basically if you wear it EVERYONE knows you did something wrong). The purpose of these corrective measures from my understanding is that you'll be handing them out one day when you are an officer. I have survived 2 years without any Corrective measures but I have seen people getting charged with AWOL, DRUNKNESS, etc. You don't wanna get charged as it will stay on your record I think.
> 
> I recommend reading the RMC survival guide. Some stuff is outdated but its worth the read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadet's Declassified RMC Survival Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place is designed to stress you out. But don't let that bring you down. If you have been selected that means you HAVE the potential to graduate RMC.
> 
> 2.4km run
> Male 7:28min (100%), 10:34min (50%)
> Female 9:30min (100%), 12:40min (50%)
> 
> Standing Long Jump
> Male 294cm (100%), 222cm (50%)
> Female 229cm (100%), 158cm (50%)
> 
> Seated medicine ball toss
> Male 747W (100%), 285W (50%)
> Female 341W (100%), 124W (50%)
> 
> 10m agility run
> Male 15.20sec (100%), 17.97sec (50%)
> Female 16.40sec (100%), 19.60sec (50%)
> 
> Isometric mid-thigh pull
> Male 3341Newtons (100%), 1470Newtons (50%)
> Female 2336N (100%), 1065N (50%)
> 
> Flexed Arm Hang
> Male 2min 49.5sec (100%), 1min 3.5sec (50%)
> Female 2min 16.8sec (100%), 40.1sec (50%)


I got accepted to rmc kingston for signals, do you have any advice? I know I am being broad, but can you drop any and all advice thatyou can think for people like who are going there for the first time.


----------



## jman579

ih8pa1n said:


> Not that hard but 10:34 is also a 50% for males
> 
> You may have seen stuff like push-ups and situps on the RMC website but those have been taken out and replaced with the IMTP, FAH and SMBT. Here's the new PPT test and scores taken from the Nov 2020 draft. Also the scoring is subject to change as its a new test.
> 
> The test is out of 500 and you must pass each category (a pass is not 50%... for example i think for males the SLJ is 195cm - 35% and each category has different minimum requirements) AND you must get at least 250/500 points
> 
> If you fail the test you get put on SPT. It is 4 days a week (MTTF) and at 6am in the morning. You'll be waking up at 5-530am, possibly getting your room ready for an inspection if an inspection happens that day after that that you'll be running about 1km to the gym (everyone runs around the campus when in PT gear, if you get caught walking you'll get punished with laps around the track) anyways once you get to the gym at 5:45am they take attendance (if you are late multiple times or skip supplemental pt you will be punished). If you don't pass the PPT by the end of 2nd year you will be PRBed (possibly getting kicked out of RMC).
> 
> Also I'm not trying to scare anyone. But RMC staff do give out corrective measures (punishments). That happens if you skip classes, duty, get caught doing something bad, etc. One of my buddies skipped SPT several times and was rewarded with running 10km everyday for 2 weeks around the track. Someone slept in on remembrance day oh boy... they had to write a 10 page essay about why that day is important, make a presentation in front of their whole squadron ( about 100 people) and were confined to campus for 2 or 3 weeks (couldnt go out on weekends), they couldn't wear civilian clothing outside of their room for that much time, extra duties(cleaning, inspections, etc.), and they had to wear a modified uniform for that time.(the modified uniform involves the pill box for head dress and gaiters around the ankles, basically if you wear it EVERYONE knows you did something wrong). The purpose of these corrective measures from my understanding is that you'll be handing them out one day when you are an officer. I have survived 2 years without any Corrective measures but I have seen people getting charged with AWOL, DRUNKNESS, etc. You don't wanna get charged as it will stay on your record I think.
> 
> I recommend reading the RMC survival guide. Some stuff is outdated but its worth the read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadet's Declassified RMC Survival Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place is designed to stress you out. But don't let that bring you down. If you have been selected that means you HAVE the potential to graduate RMC.
> 
> 2.4km run
> Male 7:28min (100%), 10:34min (50%)
> Female 9:30min (100%), 12:40min (50%)
> 
> Standing Long Jump
> Male 294cm (100%), 222cm (50%)
> Female 229cm (100%), 158cm (50%)
> 
> Seated medicine ball toss
> Male 747W (100%), 285W (50%)
> Female 341W (100%), 124W (50%)
> 
> 10m agility run
> Male 15.20sec (100%), 17.97sec (50%)
> Female 16.40sec (100%), 19.60sec (50%)
> 
> Isometric mid-thigh pull
> Male 3341Newtons (100%), 1470Newtons (50%)
> Female 2336N (100%), 1065N (50%)
> 
> Flexed Arm Hang
> Male 2min 49.5sec (100%), 1min 3.5sec (50%)
> Female 2min 16.8sec (100%), 40.1sec (50%)


Also what is Collecting the colours mean?


----------



## hattrick72

ih8pa1n said:


> Not that hard but 10:34 is also a 50% for males
> 
> You may have seen stuff like push-ups and situps on the RMC website but those have been taken out and replaced with the IMTP, FAH and SMBT. Here's the new PPT test and scores taken from the Nov 2020 draft. Also the scoring is subject to change as its a new test.
> 
> The test is out of 500 and you must pass each category (a pass is not 50%... for example i think for males the SLJ is 195cm - 35% and each category has different minimum requirements) AND you must get at least 250/500 points
> 
> If you fail the test you get put on SPT. It is 4 days a week (MTTF) and at 6am in the morning. You'll be waking up at 5-530am, possibly getting your room ready for an inspection if an inspection happens that day after that that you'll be running about 1km to the gym (everyone runs around the campus when in PT gear, if you get caught walking you'll get punished with laps around the track) anyways once you get to the gym at 5:45am they take attendance (if you are late multiple times or skip supplemental pt you will be punished). If you don't pass the PPT by the end of 2nd year you will be PRBed (possibly getting kicked out of RMC).
> 
> Also I'm not trying to scare anyone. But RMC staff do give out corrective measures (punishments). That happens if you skip classes, duty, get caught doing something bad, etc. One of my buddies skipped SPT several times and was rewarded with running 10km everyday for 2 weeks around the track. Someone slept in on remembrance day oh boy... they had to write a 10 page essay about why that day is important, make a presentation in front of their whole squadron ( about 100 people) and were confined to campus for 2 or 3 weeks (couldnt go out on weekends), they couldn't wear civilian clothing outside of their room for that much time, extra duties(cleaning, inspections, etc.), and they had to wear a modified uniform for that time.(the modified uniform involves the pill box for head dress and gaiters around the ankles, basically if you wear it EVERYONE knows you did something wrong). The purpose of these corrective measures from my understanding is that you'll be handing them out one day when you are an officer. I have survived 2 years without any Corrective measures but I have seen people getting charged with AWOL, DRUNKNESS, etc. You don't wanna get charged as it will stay on your record I think.
> 
> I recommend reading the RMC survival guide. Some stuff is outdated but its worth the read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadet's Declassified RMC Survival Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place is designed to stress you out. But don't let that bring you down. If you have been selected that means you HAVE the potential to graduate RMC.
> 
> 2.4km run
> Male 7:28min (100%), 10:34min (50%)
> Female 9:30min (100%), 12:40min (50%)
> 
> Standing Long Jump
> Male 294cm (100%), 222cm (50%)
> Female 229cm (100%), 158cm (50%)
> 
> Seated medicine ball toss
> Male 747W (100%), 285W (50%)
> Female 341W (100%), 124W (50%)
> 
> 10m agility run
> Male 15.20sec (100%), 17.97sec (50%)
> Female 16.40sec (100%), 19.60sec (50%)
> 
> Isometric mid-thigh pull
> Male 3341Newtons (100%), 1470Newtons (50%)
> Female 2336N (100%), 1065N (50%)
> 
> Flexed Arm Hang
> Male 2min 49.5sec (100%), 1min 3.5sec (50%)
> Female 2min 16.8sec (100%), 40.1sec (50%)


Never in my life would I ever think of an RMC student missing duty, PT, etc and not going on C&P to release if not corrected in quick order.....

You will not be handing out corrective measure without Summary trial/admin measure unless it directly relates to the shortcoming i.e. you won't be running 10km everyday because you left a small mess in the unit vehicle. A 5B with a measure that relates can be a wake-up call, but IC is generally more appropriate. Harder on the supervisor, but it will stick on your record forever. 

Charges will stay on your record until you complete all phase training. After that point you can have most charges removed, within reason. 

Good luck completing your studies and your future.


----------



## MisterBig

jman you are a beauty, I took your word.
I'm in. Application portal shows Selected.


----------



## jman579

MisterBig said:


> jman you are a beauty, I took your word.
> I'm in. Application portal shows Selected.


Congrats bro, see u at kingston


----------



## S2020

I got an email today with some positive news that I have successfully completed all of the processing steps and now I am on the final stage of completion list. They also mentioned that due to Covid CAF selections have been significantly reduced and what this could mean for my application is longer wait time than normal on the CL to receive an offer. 
Not sure if this is just a precautionary email to all applicants in case things take time due to Covid or this means for sure my application will take months? I am glad that my application is headed in the right direction but  worried at the same time. Can this take months for me to get the job offer? I applied for ROTP engineering trades. 
Thank you so much in advance for your reply.


----------



## ih8pa1n

hattrick72 said:


> Never in my life would I ever think of an RMC student missing duty, PT, etc and not going on C&P to release if not corrected in quick order.....
> 
> You will not be handing out corrective measure without Summary trial/admin measure unless it directly relates to the shortcoming i.e. you won't be running 10km everyday because you left a small mess in the unit vehicle. A 5B with a measure that relates can be a wake-up call, but IC is generally more appropriate. Harder on the supervisor, but it will stick on your record forever.
> 
> Charges will stay on your record until you complete all phase training. After that point you can have most charges removed, within reason.
> 
> Good luck completing your studies and your future.


Thanks for the info.

You'd be surprised at how many Officer Cadets do dumb stuff. Right after we were confined to the college last year when the pandemic was spreading globally. 2 OCdts decided to jump the fence to go into town. They literally disobeyed the top soldier's order... A couple of years ago someone decided to drive their car on the parade square and do burnouts at night and MP's (Military Police) driving behind him. I couldn't go to his summary trial last year but I heard it was fucking hilarious. Three males in my division decided to draw a penis on the snow right outside the girl's bathroom last year... I'm surprised they weren't kicked out... and they are graduating in 2 weeks (being commissioned as 2Lts).  Most of the campus is breaking rules every single day like drinking in our dorms, weed on campus, not snitching on peers (Every course has a class senior, which is randomly assigned to someone in the class. The person's job is to take attendance for the Training Wing's tracking purposes).

Sorry I wasn't fully clear with OR's (Observation Reports) and I have no idea if it's just an RMC thing.
Im just gonna copy and paste what the RMC survival guide says
"Sanctions are punishments, OR’s go are observation reports that go in your RMC file. You can get Good OR’s from being a good cadet and helping out others etc. You can also get a bad OR for not following RMC rules, doing something stupid, having alcohol on campus, etc… Bad OR’s will normally result in sanctions. Sanctions come in two forms, LOP and CM. (Loss of privileges and corrective measure.) LOP’s are things like not being able to leave the RMC campus, not being allowed to wear civilian clothing, etc… CM’s are things like an extra drill, extra duties, etc..."

If you get an OR whether it is good or bad. The entire Cadet Wing which is about 1200 OCdts can see what you did, and what punishment you will receive. Basically, if you do something stupid which can be as small as sending out a wing-wide email to +1200 people but only in English and not in french then you will be punished. (All emails sent out are in English with a french copy below it or vice versa)

Getting charged is something else... I think I have only seen people getting fined financially like e.g. $500, etc. Also when you get charged the Div Sarge-Major aka MasterWarrentOfficer will send out the email to all military members(cadets/training wing) at college about what you did, whether you were guilty, what section you violated and your sentence. I don't know if this public humiliation is just an RMC thing or a CAF-wide thing.

My buddy missed his medical appointment one time and was rewarded with showing up to his SQN NCO's office the next morning at 0600hrs with his polished boots. Someone else who I know skipped 4 medical appointments in 1 week and was charged with AWOL. IMO they deserved that for wasted time, and resources.

Sorry for the English errors, I am ESL and am just writing stuff down as i think of it.


----------



## ih8pa1n

jman579 said:


> I got accepted to rmc kingston for signals, do you have any advice? I know I am being broad, but can you drop any and all advice thatyou can think for people like who are going there for the first time.


My advice is to get FIT and start working on your French OR English(If you are a franco). Trust me you wanna get french/english done asap as its 6hrs a week. Once you get a BBB profile (Reading, writing, speaking) you get 6hrs of spares on your schedule where you can work on other stuff, chill or take a nap. Id also work on your fitness or you'll be put on 4hrs of SPT. It doesn't seem like a long time (4hrs) but it's early in the morning and some workouts feel like an eternity lol. And if your really fit and get 400+ on the PPT you will be exempt from taking the test in the 2nd semester. (the test happens twice an academic year)

Based on your posts I assume you are going into engineering. I myself am in civil engineering and not gonna lie it has been brutal. You'll need to manage your time well and quit bad habits like video games and leaving shit the last day. All the hardcore gamers I knew in engg did really shit at school and some failed courses... Not saying you should stop playing games at all or watching TV or whatever. Enjoy this stuff in moderation.  
RMC experience is different for everyone. Arts kids have more spares and you'll see them chilling in their rooms all the time playing video games. Us engg kids are always grinding and make fun of their useless history degrees hehe. Like in the second semester of Arts in first year my buddy was learning stuff like y= mx+b while I was doing cancerous double integrals lol. 

There are also 4 pillars at rmc (Academics, bilingualism, fitness, military leadership) and you must pass all of them. I am not even gonna count the military leadership pillar as an actual pillar as it's so easy like anyone could do it... as nobody can fail it, it's that easy. Academics is the only pillar everyone at the college is working towards. Some first years will show up this fall and they are already bilingual or really fit or both and will only have to worry about 1 pillar (academics) or 2 pillars (academics and bilingual OR fitness) for the 4 years of their time here. Some 4th years that are about to graduate this spring may have spent all 4 years working on ALL the pillars. So yeah it's different for everyone. Some people will enjoy their time here while others will find it miserable. IMO the length of ROTP (4 yrs) makes it as miserable as bootcamp which is 3months (BMOQ). The ones who mostly enjoy their time here seem to be arts kids (always playing video games, chilling, going to QueensU parties, etc.)

Its short term pain, long-term gain. Your 4yrs and the military training over the summers is gonna be challenging but ahead of you will be a guaranteed job, pension, health/dental care, etc. The best decision I ever made was ROTP, even though its hard at times i just try to push through the bullshit/fuckery. The world keeps getting more competitive than last time, some of my friends who graduated from Civilian Unis are working retail jobs right now...  Remember that Bootcamp at CFLRS (BMOQ) and ROTP at RMC isn't the actual military or what trade you signed up for.


----------



## jman579

ih8pa1n said:


> My advice is to get FIT and start working on your French OR English(If you are a franco). Trust me you wanna get french/english done asap as its 6hrs a week. Once you get a BBB profile (Reading, writing, speaking) you get 6hrs of spares on your schedule where you can work on other stuff, chill or take a nap. Id also work on your fitness or you'll be put on 4hrs of SPT. It doesn't seem like a long time (4hrs) but it's early in the morning and some workouts feel like an eternity lol. And if your really fit and get 400+ on the PPT you will be exempt from taking the test in the 2nd semester. (the test happens twice an academic year)
> 
> Based on your posts I assume you are going into engineering. I myself am in civil engineering and not gonna lie it has been brutal. You'll need to manage your time well and quit bad habits like video games and leaving shit the last day. All the hardcore gamers I knew in engg did really shit at school and some failed courses... Not saying you should stop playing games at all or watching TV or whatever. Enjoy this stuff in moderation.
> RMC experience is different for everyone. Arts kids have more spares and you'll see them chilling in their rooms all the time playing video games. Us engg kids are always grinding and make fun of their useless history degrees hehe. Like in the second semester of Arts in first year my buddy was learning stuff like y= mx+b while I was doing cancerous double integrals lol.
> 
> There are also 4 pillars at rmc (Academics, bilingualism, fitness, military leadership) and you must pass all of them. I am not even gonna count the military leadership pillar as an actual pillar as it's so easy like anyone could do it... as nobody can fail it, it's that easy. Academics is the only pillar everyone at the college is working towards. Some first years will show up this fall and they are already bilingual or really fit or both and will only have to worry about 1 pillar (academics) or 2 pillars (academics and bilingual OR fitness) for the 4 years of their time here. Some 4th years that are about to graduate this spring may have spent all 4 years working on ALL the pillars. So yeah it's different for everyone. Some people will enjoy their time here while others will find it miserable. IMO the length of ROTP (4 yrs) makes it as miserable as bootcamp which is 3months (BMOQ). The ones who mostly enjoy their time here seem to be arts kids (always playing video games, chilling, going to QueensU parties, etc.)
> 
> Its short term pain, long-term gain. Your 4yrs and the military training over the summers is gonna be challenging but ahead of you will be a guaranteed job, pension, health/dental care, etc. The best decision I ever made was ROTP, even though its hard at times i just try to push through the bullshit/fuckery. The world keeps getting more competitive than last time, some of my friends who graduated from Civilian Unis are working retail jobs right now...  Remember that Bootcamp at CFLRS (BMOQ) and ROTP at RMC isn't the actual military or what trade you signed up for.


Thx for the info bro, how hard is french BBB standard, I have been doing french immersion since grade 4, so I have some background in French. What does the BBB standard entail in regard to conjugation, speech and reading?

Also, the RMC survival guide was not too specific on the rules, what are the rules when it comes to social stuff, curfew, partying, relationships/fraternization, gaming, internet, and anything u can think of. I'm asking this not because I want to fuck around, but instead because  I want to know what I can do within the rules and what is against the rules, so I don't anciently get into trouble. 

Finally, what is the Winter ball and the Storming of the Boat?


----------



## MisterBig

Anyone know what the policy is for laptops during lectures? If they're generally not accepted, I guess there's no point in bringing one to RMC when a desktop can just be left in dorm.

Also, will BMOQ mod 1 be running before the first term? I've heard elsewhere that they will run two mods together between first and second year (due to Covid).


----------



## ih8pa1n

jman579 said:


> Thx for the info bro, how hard is french BBB standard, I have been doing french immersion since grade 4, so I have some background in French. What does the BBB standard entail in regard to conjugation, speech and reading?
> 
> Also, the RMC survival guide was not too specific on the rules, what are the rules when it comes to social stuff, curfew, partying, relationships/fraternization, gaming, internet, and anything u can think of. I'm asking this not because I want to fuck around, but instead because  I want to know what I can do within the rules and what is against the rules, so I don't anciently get into trouble.
> 
> Finally, what is the Winter ball and the Storming of the Boat?


I don't know how hard the B.B.B. profile for French is (i just finished 2nd year, I probably won't be attempting the bbb test till next September 2022 or when I am in 4th year). But the goal is to be able to communicate basic stuff and be able to give commands/orders, etc. I think pretty much most people get their bbb profile in 1st semester of 4th year. And when I say "most people" I mean people who came to rmc w/o any french knowledge( if you still remember french or are working on it, you might get a bbb profile or be placed into higher level french course once you take the placement test in september) . Most people struggle with speaking french. If you slacked off (didn't do your french hw or put enough effort) you may not get a b.b.b. profile and will be PRBed(progress review board aka potential removal from rotp) before graduation. Basically from what I have seen everyone pretty much gets B or better(C, D, E) in reading and writing (B.B.-). The oral component is the killer as some people end up getting an A. Therefore they finish rotp with a B.B.A. and may not graduate as you need a B.B.B. (A is worse than a B, B is worse than a C, etc. E is native i think)

Honestly, I can't explain everything. Some stuff WILL be explained to you and remember to use common sense. And dont fuck around to find out. If your curfew time is 11pm just be there 15 min early. Don't be a ass like my roommate who'd show up 5min after the curfew. My supervisor(senior student 3rd/4th year) did fuck all except say shit like "hE iS youR rEsPonSiBiliTy" and telling me to call him or text him for 10-20min almost every other fucking night. Dont take a shit in the middle of the dormitory hallway. Or do a wheelie with your motorcycle in a dorm hallway... Yeah these incidents happened last year if you're wondering...

Winterball is a huge party before Christmas. Everyone gets wasted at the mess. People bring their girlfriends or boyfriends. Its a pretty big event and I heard ladies from QueensU are desperate to go to RMC Winterball. I heard a tale of a lad who couldn't find a date on tinder, changed his bio to include RMC Winterball prior to the event... boom got a instant date... lol. You can read a bit more here below about winterball. I skipped it in 1st year, it didn't happen last year and I don't know if it will happen this year.






						Christmas Ball (RMC) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				





I don't remember what the purpose of Storming of the boat was. But I think I remember raiding that building that one night when we were all wasted  and the first years in that building tried keeping us out lolol.

There's also 200dtg( 200 days till grad) you switch your uniform stuff with 4th years and basically 4th years become 1st years and 1st years become 4th years for that day(you can participate or not its just for fun) . You'll wake them up at 5am, make em do PT outside their rooms, fuck around with the college wide cadet email system(idk if this makes sense but 1st years could send shitposts to +1200 cadets and you'd get long ass email threads all day on 200dtg). And before all of this happens 4th years make some questions like "why did I get in trouble in 2nd year?" Or "wake up OCdt Bloggins by kicking his door at 5am and record the reaction" its funny shit like that, that you have to do to get the 4th years uniform before 200dtg


----------



## ih8pa1n

MisterBig said:


> Anyone know what the policy is for laptops during lectures? If they're generally not accepted, I guess there's no point in bringing one to RMC when a desktop can just be left in dorm.
> 
> Also, will BMOQ mod 1 be running before the first term? I've heard elsewhere that they will run two mods together between first and second year (due to Covid).


Some profs are chill with laptops others are not especially the boomers. The delivery of courses is ancient compared to my experience at civilian university. Not saying its harder or easier. But at civilian university I was submitting assignments online, lectures done on newer technologies. At RMC I was submitting assignments by hand, lectures done on blackboards with chalk couldnt even read shit at the back of the class with all the smeared powder in calculus class. I'd say bring your laptop, but wait till the prof goes over their expectations before whipping it out. Also if the prof catches  you sleeping behind a laptop or are browsing sites they will remove that privilege from you and the rest of the class. Seen it happen.
Pretty much everyone has a laptop or in my flight(cohort) at least. Some have desktop rigs obviously used for gaming. Also if you are going into engineering I recommend to not get a Mac as some engineering softwares you will be using are not compatible with a apple Mac. If you have a Mac its not a huge deal. Theres obviously computers at the college (library and computer lab). And there's like a virtual emulation thing where you can run the schools computer on the cloud(stream it to your pc/mac). Personally I prefer laptops due to portability. Sometimes I am in my room, other people's room(playing minecraft), library(doing homework, group study), class, division lounge (connecting laptop to TV to stream UFC, superbowl,etc)


99% sure class of 2025 (or incoming first years 2021) will be doing BOTH BMOQ mod 1 and 2 next summer in 2022. You guys will be doing 10 or so days of military indoctrination this fall followed by 3 weeks of FYOP (Hell week × 3 weeks). FYOP is like 80-90% PT all day long for 3 weeks. Its worse than the PT and North door trips at CFLRS (BMOQ mod 1). Show up fit and healthy, people don't fail it and can't fail FYOP. They just quit or can't handle it. Like I said before, this shits to integrate you and isn't what you will be doing at the college on a daily basis during your time here for 4 years.


----------



## MisterBig

ih8pa1n said:


> 99% sure class of 2025 (or incoming first years 2021) will be doing BOTH BMOQ mod 1 and 2 next summer in 2022. You guys will be doing 10 or so days of military indoctrination this fall followed by 3 weeks of FYOP (Hell week × 3 weeks). FYOP is like 80-90% PT all day long for 3 weeks. Its worse than the PT and North door trips at CFLRS (BMOQ mod 1). Show up fit and healthy, people don't fail it and can't fail FYOP. They just quit or can't handle it. Like I said before, this shits to integrate you and isn't what you will be doing at the college on a daily basis during your time here for 4 years.


Thanks for the information. Does indoc run while courses have already started?


----------



## ih8pa1n

No. From last year if i remember correctly. Basically the first thing you will do is isolation for 2 weeks due to covid around the start of August. After that will be mildoc or maybe during isolation for 10 days, I can't remember. After mildoc is fyop which starts around mid to late August. Assuming FYOP starts around 23 August you will be doing about a week and half of it before the school semester starts and the remaining week and a half while having classes. FYOP is more chill when the school semester starts as everyone has classes and your staff (3rd/4th students) can't fuck with you till after classes are over (8am-3:30pm) and you have homework and shit in the evening and they can't mess with you during study hours (7-10pm).


----------



## jn17

Hello,

I'm applying for this year's RMC program, and because of the misunderstanding that my centre did, I am on the "ready for competition list" since last week. They thought I was going to reserves so they stopped the processing, and called me last week to check where I freaked out because I never thought about it. My 3 choices are Air ops, Electrical/Mechanical Engineering, and Logistics. Is the selection still going on? I
m scared that the late processing might have resulted in a negative way



thank you


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

jn17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm applying for this year's RMC program, and because of the misunderstanding that my centre did, I am on the "ready for competition list" since last week. They thought I was going to reserves so they stopped the processing, and called me last week to check where I freaked out because I never thought about it. My 3 choices are Air ops, Electrical/Mechanical Engineering, and Logistics. Is the selection still going on? I
> m scared that the late processing might have resulted in a negative way
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


They’re going to be sending out offers even as late as June and into July, so there’s still definitely a chance. I believe the second round of selections happened about a week ago, but that doesn’t mean you won’t get an offer.


----------



## P223366

I applied for LogO and I am in CL for almost 3 weeks. Are they still selecting people? Do I still have chance?


----------



## beavs

Hyp34 said:


> I applied for LogO and I am in CL for almost 3 weeks. Are they still selecting people? Do I still have chance?


Yeah, theres certainly still a chance to be selected. As the post above you says, they are selecting people into July. 
Keep your hopes up! There's probably more people still waiting for offers than people who have received them as of yet.


----------



## Mvmatt123

I started my application in the beginning of September and have done my CFAT test and my Medical check up relatively early. I also went to Trenton for my Aircrew Selection Course/Test for my Pilot trade and have passed with a fairly competitive result score. They have sent me an email on April 20 saying that my medical files have been sent to Ottawa for review, but I still haven't gotten anything back from them yet. Do I just need to wait more? Also, I'm currently taking my final English course with a spare right now and the rest of my courses have a combined average of 96%. Is this not a high enough average to get into my trade or just RMC in general?


----------



## jman579

Mvmatt123 said:


> I started my application in the beginning of September and have done my CFAT test and my Medical check up relatively early. I also went to Trenton for my Aircrew Selection Course/Test for my Pilot trade and have passed with a fairly competitive result score. They have sent me an email on April 20 saying that my medical files have been sent to Ottawa for review, but I still haven't gotten anything back from them yet. Do I just need to wait more? Also, I'm currently taking my final English course with a spare right now and the rest of my courses have a combined average of 96%. Is this not a high enough average to get into my trade or just RMC in general?


Bruh, are u all good lol? A 96% could literally get u into waterloo engineering lol; it can deff get u into rmc. I got my offer for rmc with a 90% average, ur all good man. Also, rmc does not really care about your marks after you submit your marks on the portal, you just have to maintain a 75% average after. I'm not sure if the selection committee looks into your marks, but  I would recommend sending in updated transcripts to your recruitment centre, so they can put it on your file. You just need to wait a little longer, COVID-19 is slowing everything down. Don't worry, you will get an offer!


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

Mvmatt123 said:


> I started my application in the beginning of September and have done my CFAT test and my Medical check up relatively early. I also went to Trenton for my Aircrew Selection Course/Test for my Pilot trade and have passed with a fairly competitive result score. They have sent me an email on April 20 saying that my medical files have been sent to Ottawa for review, but I still haven't gotten anything back from them yet. Do I just need to wait more? Also, I'm currently taking my final English course with a spare right now and the rest of my courses have a combined average of 96%. Is this not a high enough average to get into my trade or just RMC in general?


A 96 is insanely high, you’re golden dude. I got pilot and my average is like an 88 to give you an idea. Have you contacted your recruiting centre recently to see if there’s any progress? If not, you should do that ASAP. Things have been slowing down a lot unfortunately due to COVID so it is possible you’re just stuck waiting.


----------



## jman579

ih8pa1n said:


> I don't know how hard the B.B.B. profile for French is (i just finished 2nd year, I probably won't be attempting the bbb test till next September 2022 or when I am in 4th year). But the goal is to be able to communicate basic stuff and be able to give commands/orders, etc. I think pretty much most people get their bbb profile in 1st semester of 4th year. And when I say "most people" I mean people who came to rmc w/o any french knowledge( if you still remember french or are working on it, you might get a bbb profile or be placed into higher level french course once you take the placement test in september) . Most people struggle with speaking french. If you slacked off (didn't do your french hw or put enough effort) you may not get a b.b.b. profile and will be PRBed(progress review board aka potential removal from rotp) before graduation. Basically from what I have seen everyone pretty much gets B or better(C, D, E) in reading and writing (B.B.-). The oral component is the killer as some people end up getting an A. Therefore they finish rotp with a B.B.A. and may not graduate as you need a B.B.B. (A is worse than a B, B is worse than a C, etc. E is native i think)
> 
> Honestly, I can't explain everything. Some stuff WILL be explained to you and remember to use common sense. And dont fuck around to find out. If your curfew time is 11pm just be there 15 min early. Don't be a ass like my roommate who'd show up 5min after the curfew. My supervisor(senior student 3rd/4th year) did fuck all except say shit like "hE iS youR rEsPonSiBiliTy" and telling me to call him or text him for 10-20min almost every other fucking night. Dont take a shit in the middle of the dormitory hallway. Or do a wheelie with your motorcycle in a dorm hallway... Yeah these incidents happened last year if you're wondering...
> 
> Winterball is a huge party before Christmas. Everyone gets wasted at the mess. People bring their girlfriends or boyfriends. Its a pretty big event and I heard ladies from QueensU are desperate to go to RMC Winterball. I heard a tale of a lad who couldn't find a date on tinder, changed his bio to include RMC Winterball prior to the event... boom got a instant date... lol. You can read a bit more here below about winterball. I skipped it in 1st year, it didn't happen last year and I don't know if it will happen this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Ball (RMC) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember what the purpose of Storming of the boat was. But I think I remember raiding that building that one night when we were all wasted  and the first years in that building tried keeping us out lolol.
> 
> There's also 200dtg( 200 days till grad) you switch your uniform stuff with 4th years and basically 4th years become 1st years and 1st years become 4th years for that day(you can participate or not its just for fun) . You'll wake them up at 5am, make em do PT outside their rooms, fuck around with the college wide cadet email system(idk if this makes sense but 1st years could send shitposts to +1200 cadets and you'd get long ass email threads all day on 200dtg). And before all of this happens 4th years make some questions like "why did I get in trouble in 2nd year?" Or "wake up OCdt Bloggins by kicking his door at 5am and record the reaction" its funny shit like that, that you have to do to get the 4th years uniform before 200dtg


Hey, do you remember what you had to buy and bring to RMC when you were in first year? Also when do they administer the force and rmc pt test?


----------



## ih8pa1n

If anyone was wondering you guys (Class of 2025) won't be going to CFLRS for BMOQ mod 1 this summer.  Confirmed like 2 weeks ago lol. 

"The Fall term will again be modified as a result of COVID and the requirement to continue with force protection measures. At this time, it is anticipated that academics will be delivered online for the term, with about half of the Cadet Wing being onsite for other Pillar requirements. The incoming 1st Years will not undergo basic training at CFLRS prior to arriving at RMC which means we’ll once again run a Military Indoctrination Program (MIP) prior to starting FYOP. In addition to having 1st Years on campus, we’ll be bringing back a number of 3rd and 4th Years for Military, Fitness and Bilingualism purposes. All N/OCdts must be prepared to return to RMC at any time." - RMC Director of Cadets


jman579 said:


> Hey, do you remember what you had to buy and bring to RMC when you were in first year? Also when do they administer the force and rmc pt test?



Minimize the stuff you bring with you. A couple shirts, pants, a jacket, a hoodie/sweater. Make sure the shit you bring is appropriate. (Don't bring ripped jeans, or baggy clothes, etc.) Bring some hygiene stuff that will last for at least a month. HIGHLY recommend bringing lint rollers, shoe shining kit, your parade boots from cadets, etc. (lint rollers & shoe shining kit at the canex are always sold out lol) Bring a decent laptop or pc.. trust me you don't wanna walk around campus all the time to go to the computer lab or library. Bring like $200-$300 just in case for the first month. I'd be careful about bringing stuff like wall decorations (posters, flags and shit). 
There's some stuff that first years aren't allowed like mini fridges, foam mattresses, etc. Once you go into 2nd year you are allowed to have them in your room.

Both PT tests happened around mid October last year I think. Dont worry you'll be practicing the PPT components during FYOP.
Force test is so easy to pass, didn't even practice that when we did it at bootcamp.


----------



## jman579

ih8pa1n said:


> If anyone was wondering you guys (Class of 2025) won't be going to CFLRS for BMOQ mod 1 this summer.  Confirmed like 2 weeks ago lol.
> 
> "The Fall term will again be modified as a result of COVID and the requirement to continue with force protection measures. At this time, it is anticipated that academics will be delivered online for the term, with about half of the Cadet Wing being onsite for other Pillar requirements. The incoming 1st Years will not undergo basic training at CFLRS prior to arriving at RMC which means we’ll once again run a Military Indoctrination Program (MIP) prior to starting FYOP. In addition to having 1st Years on campus, we’ll be bringing back a number of 3rd and 4th Years for Military, Fitness and Bilingualism purposes. All N/OCdts must be prepared to return to RMC at any time." - RMC Director of Cadets
> 
> 
> Minimize the stuff you bring with you. A couple shirts, pants, a jacket, a hoodie/sweater. Make sure the shit you bring is appropriate. (Don't bring ripped jeans, or baggy clothes, etc.) Bring some hygiene stuff that will last for at least a month. HIGHLY recommend bringing lint rollers, shoe shining kit, your parade boots from cadets, etc. (lint rollers & shoe shining kit at the canex are always sold out lol) Bring a decent laptop or pc.. trust me you don't wanna walk around campus all the time to go to the computer lab or library. Bring like $200-$300 just in case for the first month. I'd be careful about bringing stuff like wall decorations (posters, flags and shit).
> There's some stuff that first years aren't allowed like mini fridges, foam mattresses, etc. Once you go into 2nd year you are allowed to have them in your room.
> 
> Both PT tests happened around mid October last year I think. Dont worry you'll be practicing the PPT components during FYOP.
> Force test is so easy to pass, didn't even practice that when we did it at bootcamp.


So 1st years will be on campus for the first semester while doing online school? And for the "decent laptop", i have a mac with 16gb of ram, is that decent enough? For computer programs for engineering that require windows, would an emulator suffice?


----------



## ih8pa1n

jman579 said:


> So 1st years will be on campus for the first semester while doing online school? And for the "decent laptop", i have a mac with 16gb of ram, is that decent enough? For computer programs for engineering that require windows, would an emulator suffice?



Yeah it seems like the people on campus will be doing online school in their rooms for maybe just the first semester. Your laptop specs are fine.  I brought a shitty broken laptop from 2014. Always had to use the school computers. Since everythings online nowadays I would buy a decent computer (not a cheap chrombook, or a expensive gaming computer).  Maybe RMC might be more online after the pandemic ends. They did upgrade the school network during the pandemic. And profs could change the delivery of the courses to online and stuff like assignment submission to online. 

My laptop had 4 gb of ram, wifi would disconnect randomly, broken mouse pad, slow mechanical hard drive. 

I'd recommend bringing a device with at least 8gb of ram, and a SSD (solid state drive). SSD boots up your device really fast (a couple seconds) compared to the traditional hard disk drives (HDD) which take several minutes. Apps like excel, word and engineering softwares will open up faster with a ssd. 
You are just wasting time if you wait 5min for your pc to boot up. Then another 2-3 minutes for excel or Word to load. Then you go for dinner and come back and you forgot to plug in your laptop now you have to repeat the process again. And perhaps you may repeat the process several times throughout the day. Waiting 2 or 3min will add up to like 30 minutes or more if you know what I mean. RMC is a hectic environment for engineers, so you will want to use your time wisely. 

I wasted so much time in first year with my shitty laptop. Like my laptop would breakdown sometimes and I would have to go to the computer lab. Then you have to remember the login infos for the computer login, school website, email, Google drive, etc. The login information were saved on my laptop. But on the school computers the information isn't saved so yeah its a lot of wasted time and frustration if you forget a password.

Also recommend bringing a small printer. I have a hp ink jet or deskjet or whatever its called. Sometimes you'll be making leavepasses or printing something important. You really don't want to walk to the library and back to your room 5 times because your comsec finds a new mistake on your leave pass everytime you fix it. Or if they change the format several times throughout the day which can become very annoying. 

There is a free printer in the library. Which I use for stuff due in a couple days. But for urgent stuff, leave passes, and if its late at night and I'm in my underwear. Fuck that, I ain't getting dressed to go to the library at that point.


----------



## jn17

Hello!

I was doing my daily application portal check, and yesterday it showed me as "selected". Does that mean I'm 100% in? and I will be getting my offer very soon?



thank you


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

jn17 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was doing my daily application portal check, and yesterday it showed me as "selected". Does that mean I'm 100% in? and I will be getting my offer very soon?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


Yup, congratulations! You got in! Now all you have to do is wait a week or two for your call or email.


----------



## jman579

jn17 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was doing my daily application portal check, and yesterday it showed me as "selected". Does that mean I'm 100% in? and I will be getting my offer very soon?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


yup, ur in congrats


----------



## jman579

ih8pa1n said:


> Yeah it seems like the people on campus will be doing online school in their rooms for maybe just the first semester. Your laptop specs are fine.  I brought a shitty broken laptop from 2014. Always had to use the school computers. Since everythings online nowadays I would buy a decent computer (not a cheap chrombook, or a expensive gaming computer).  Maybe RMC might be more online after the pandemic ends. They did upgrade the school network during the pandemic. And profs could change the delivery of the courses to online and stuff like assignment submission to online.
> 
> My laptop had 4 gb of ram, wifi would disconnect randomly, broken mouse pad, slow mechanical hard drive.
> 
> I'd recommend bringing a device with at least 8gb of ram, and a SSD (solid state drive). SSD boots up your device really fast (a couple seconds) compared to the traditional hard disk drives (HDD) which take several minutes. Apps like excel, word and engineering softwares will open up faster with a ssd.
> You are just wasting time if you wait 5min for your pc to boot up. Then another 2-3 minutes for excel or Word to load. Then you go for dinner and come back and you forgot to plug in your laptop now you have to repeat the process again. And perhaps you may repeat the process several times throughout the day. Waiting 2 or 3min will add up to like 30 minutes or more if you know what I mean. RMC is a hectic environment for engineers, so you will want to use your time wisely.
> 
> I wasted so much time in first year with my shitty laptop. Like my laptop would breakdown sometimes and I would have to go to the computer lab. Then you have to remember the login infos for the computer login, school website, email, Google drive, etc. The login information were saved on my laptop. But on the school computers the information isn't saved so yeah its a lot of wasted time and frustration if you forget a password.
> 
> Also recommend bringing a small printer. I have a hp ink jet or deskjet or whatever its called. Sometimes you'll be making leavepasses or printing something important. You really don't want to walk to the library and back to your room 5 times because your comsec finds a new mistake on your leave pass everytime you fix it. Or if they change the format several times throughout the day which can become very annoying.
> 
> There is a free printer in the library. Which I use for stuff due in a couple days. But for urgent stuff, leave passes, and if its late at night and I'm in my underwear. Fuck that, I ain't getting dressed to go to the library at that point.


thanks for all the advice u have given bro, what is FYOP like, what sshould i do to prepare myself because I hear it is like hell.


----------



## ih8pa1n

jman579 said:


> thanks for all the advice u have given bro, what is FYOP like, what sshould i do to prepare myself because I hear it is like hell.


I'll explain FYOP a bit. It's 3 weeks, where every morning you wake up to some heavy metal, yelling and screaming, doors being kicked and punched at like 0500 in the morning. You get out of your rooms in like 10 seconds and start doing push-ups or planks while waiting for the slow kids. Get used to sleeping on top of your made bed. You need to make your beds and tidy your rooms if necessary after you go to sleep, so do it fast cause you don't get much time to sleep. Put your towel under your door so no light creeps out, close your window blinds, and then cover your peek hole on the door if you have one. Personally, I slept in my combats. All except the boots and tunic. So I'd wake up, get out of bed and be ready. You need to shave the night before too, and brush your teeth if you can. Week one sucks. Like really fuckin bad in my opinion. The next two weeks are annoying because you have classes, and after that you have nothing to do cause you don't have homework, you're not allowed to use social media, YouTube, video games, etc. So, do it but don't get caught. The second weeks aren't as bad, but they're annoying. The main thing is, be prepared to do.the same stupid fucking thing over and over and over and over and over. Like, "everyone's shirts must be folded in the next 5 minutes!" and then when they're not they'll pt you, fuck up your shirts, and then make you do it again. So many goddamn times. Also, make sure that your sink is ALWAYS dry. Even if you're gonna be late getting back into the hallway. If you're late in the hall you'll do pt. If your sink is set, they'll "flood" your room which is where you bring every single thing out of your room and on top of your mattress, and then you put it all back to inspection standard within like 20 minutes.

Honestly man I think it's really stupid. I didn't learn a single valuable thing during FYOP other than that I now know I can live through something that shitty. I already knew I could though because I made it through basic. I hope you like it, and I hope you find something valuable in it. Like I said, most people say they enjoy it. I don't know if they're lying to sound cool, or lying to themselves, or both because it was super terrible. Like, I hate having my time wasted so it was just three weeks of me being super pissed off. Idk though, I was older than the people around me and had been out of school a couple years so I guess I just didn't handle kids my age telling me that I sucked at folding shirts, when I knew damn well they had never paid a bill or done their own taxes, very well lmao.

Understand that FYOP was initially implemented because basic training for officer cadets didn't exist. Now it's just a tradition. A bad one. Basically you have to learn when every building on campus was built. You have to know the names.of all the old 18 (the first dudes to ever attend the college, big whoop) in a specific order. You have to learn the name of every squadron, the colour assigned to it, and it's mascot. You have to remember the names of all the Top 5 (Cadet wing commander or CWC, Deputy CWC or DCWC, Cadet wing Training officer or CWTO, Cadet wing admin of. Or CWado, Cadet wing operations of. Or CWOpso). Then you need to know the name of every Cadet Squadron Leader (CSL) and which squadron they're affiliated to, and the same for every CFL (Cadet flight leader). Your days will be spent doing random shit like fitness, beastings for not knowing all the information above, inspection "prep". Oh yes, you are also supposed to know the anthem, the bilingual version. The RMC cheer, and God save the queen. The last two are most important and fairly easy.

1 Squadron: Dark Blue, Spider. 2 Squadron: Red, Griffin. 3 Squadron (Grizzly): Dark Green, Bear. 4 Squadron (Frontenac): Light blue, Shark. 5 Squadron: Crimson, Pheonix. 6 Squadron (Grant): Yellow, Pirate. 7 Squadron (Wolfe): Grey, Wolf. 8 Squadron: Light green, bulldog. 9 Squadron: Orange, Tiger. 10 Squadron (Montcalm): White, Dragon. 11 Squadron (I think it's Hudson): Brown, Deer. 12 Squadron: Purple, Beaver.

Here's the cheer, so you can get a minor heads up. Someone will shout "gimme a beer!" To which everyone will respond "Beer! Esses emma TDV! Who can stop old RMC? Shrapnel, cordite, NCT. R M C HOO-AH!

For the FYOP knowledge portion, If you want to show up prepared. Basically memorize the Cadet ranks, building names, squadron (names, numbers, colours, mascots, barslate), first 18, "God save the queen", other RMC cheers.


----------



## jman579

ih8pa1n said:


> I'll explain FYOP a bit. It's 3 weeks, where every morning you wake up to some heavy metal, yelling and screaming, doors being kicked and punched at like 0500 in the morning. You get out of your rooms in like 10 seconds and start doing push-ups or planks while waiting for the slow kids. Get used to sleeping on top of your made bed. You need to make your beds and tidy your rooms if necessary after you go to sleep, so do it fast cause you don't get much time to sleep. Put your towel under your door so no light creeps out, close your window blinds, and then cover your peek hole on the door if you have one. Personally, I slept in my combats. All except the boots and tunic. So I'd wake up, get out of bed and be ready. You need to shave the night before too, and brush your teeth if you can. Week one sucks. Like really fuckin bad in my opinion. The next two weeks are annoying because you have classes, and after that you have nothing to do cause you don't have homework, you're not allowed to use social media, YouTube, video games, etc. So, do it but don't get caught. The second weeks aren't as bad, but they're annoying. The main thing is, be prepared to do.the same stupid fucking thing over and over and over and over and over. Like, "everyone's shirts must be folded in the next 5 minutes!" and then when they're not they'll pt you, fuck up your shirts, and then make you do it again. So many goddamn times. Also, make sure that your sink is ALWAYS dry. Even if you're gonna be late getting back into the hallway. If you're late in the hall you'll do pt. If your sink is set, they'll "flood" your room which is where you bring every single thing out of your room and on top of your mattress, and then you put it all back to inspection standard within like 20 minutes.
> 
> Honestly man I think it's really stupid. I didn't learn a single valuable thing during FYOP other than that I now know I can live through something that shitty. I already knew I could though because I made it through basic. I hope you like it, and I hope you find something valuable in it. Like I said, most people say they enjoy it. I don't know if they're lying to sound cool, or lying to themselves, or both because it was super terrible. Like, I hate having my time wasted so it was just three weeks of me being super pissed off. Idk though, I was older than the people around me and had been out of school a couple years so I guess I just didn't handle kids my age telling me that I sucked at folding shirts, when I knew damn well they had never paid a bill or done their own taxes, very well lmao.
> 
> Understand that FYOP was initially implemented because basic training for officer cadets didn't exist. Now it's just a tradition. A bad one. Basically you have to learn when every building on campus was built. You have to know the names.of all the old 18 (the first dudes to ever attend the college, big whoop) in a specific order. You have to learn the name of every squadron, the colour assigned to it, and it's mascot. You have to remember the names of all the Top 5 (Cadet wing commander or CWC, Deputy CWC or DCWC, Cadet wing Training officer or CWTO, Cadet wing admin of. Or CWado, Cadet wing operations of. Or CWOpso). Then you need to know the name of every Cadet Squadron Leader (CSL) and which squadron they're affiliated to, and the same for every CFL (Cadet flight leader). Your days will be spent doing random shit like fitness, beastings for not knowing all the information above, inspection "prep". Oh yes, you are also supposed to know the anthem, the bilingual version. The RMC cheer, and God save the queen. The last two are most important and fairly easy.
> 
> 1 Squadron: Dark Blue, Spider. 2 Squadron: Red, Griffin. 3 Squadron (Grizzly): Dark Green, Bear. 4 Squadron (Frontenac): Light blue, Shark. 5 Squadron: Crimson, Pheonix. 6 Squadron (Grant): Yellow, Pirate. 7 Squadron (Wolfe): Grey, Wolf. 8 Squadron: Light green, bulldog. 9 Squadron: Orange, Tiger. 10 Squadron (Montcalm): White, Dragon. 11 Squadron (I think it's Hudson): Brown, Deer. 12 Squadron: Purple, Beaver.
> 
> Here's the cheer, so you can get a minor heads up. Someone will shout "gimme a beer!" To which everyone will respond "Beer! Esses emma TDV! Who can stop old RMC? Shrapnel, cordite, NCT. R M C HOO-AH!
> 
> For the FYOP knowledge portion, If you want to show up prepared. Basically memorize the Cadet ranks, building names, squadron (names, numbers, colours, mascots, barslate), first 18, "God save the queen", other RMC cheers.


bro thx for all the advice, what advice would u have for first year engineering, like what are the harder courses and what studying habits should i pick up on. Also, what clubs and intramural sports are there and which of these do you recommend for fun as well as time balancing, the rmc website is not up-to-date on that?


----------



## MisterBig

ih8pa1n said:


> I'll explain FYOP a bit. It's 3 weeks, where every morning you wake up to some heavy metal, yelling and screaming, doors being kicked and punched at like 0500 in the morning. You get out of your rooms in like 10 seconds and start doing push-ups or planks while waiting for the slow kids. Get used to sleeping on top of your made bed. You need to make your beds and tidy your rooms if necessary after you go to sleep, so do it fast cause you don't get much time to sleep. Put your towel under your door so no light creeps out, close your window blinds, and then cover your peek hole on the door if you have one. Personally, I slept in my combats. All except the boots and tunic. So I'd wake up, get out of bed and be ready. You need to shave the night before too, and brush your teeth if you can. Week one sucks. Like really fuckin bad in my opinion. The next two weeks are annoying because you have classes, and after that you have nothing to do cause you don't have homework, you're not allowed to use social media, YouTube, video games, etc. So, do it but don't get caught. The second weeks aren't as bad, but they're annoying. The main thing is, be prepared to do.the same stupid fucking thing over and over and over and over and over. Like, "everyone's shirts must be folded in the next 5 minutes!" and then when they're not they'll pt you, fuck up your shirts, and then make you do it again. So many goddamn times. Also, make sure that your sink is ALWAYS dry. Even if you're gonna be late getting back into the hallway. If you're late in the hall you'll do pt. If your sink is set, they'll "flood" your room which is where you bring every single thing out of your room and on top of your mattress, and then you put it all back to inspection standard within like 20 minutes.
> 
> Honestly man I think it's really stupid. I didn't learn a single valuable thing during FYOP other than that I now know I can live through something that shitty. I already knew I could though because I made it through basic. I hope you like it, and I hope you find something valuable in it. Like I said, most people say they enjoy it. I don't know if they're lying to sound cool, or lying to themselves, or both because it was super terrible. Like, I hate having my time wasted so it was just three weeks of me being super pissed off. Idk though, I was older than the people around me and had been out of school a couple years so I guess I just didn't handle kids my age telling me that I sucked at folding shirts, when I knew damn well they had never paid a bill or done their own taxes, very well lmao.
> 
> Understand that FYOP was initially implemented because basic training for officer cadets didn't exist. Now it's just a tradition. A bad one. Basically you have to learn when every building on campus was built. You have to know the names.of all the old 18 (the first dudes to ever attend the college, big whoop) in a specific order. You have to learn the name of every squadron, the colour assigned to it, and it's mascot. You have to remember the names of all the Top 5 (Cadet wing commander or CWC, Deputy CWC or DCWC, Cadet wing Training officer or CWTO, Cadet wing admin of. Or CWado, Cadet wing operations of. Or CWOpso). Then you need to know the name of every Cadet Squadron Leader (CSL) and which squadron they're affiliated to, and the same for every CFL (Cadet flight leader). Your days will be spent doing random shit like fitness, beastings for not knowing all the information above, inspection "prep". Oh yes, you are also supposed to know the anthem, the bilingual version. The RMC cheer, and God save the queen. The last two are most important and fairly easy.
> 
> 1 Squadron: Dark Blue, Spider. 2 Squadron: Red, Griffin. 3 Squadron (Grizzly): Dark Green, Bear. 4 Squadron (Frontenac): Light blue, Shark. 5 Squadron: Crimson, Pheonix. 6 Squadron (Grant): Yellow, Pirate. 7 Squadron (Wolfe): Grey, Wolf. 8 Squadron: Light green, bulldog. 9 Squadron: Orange, Tiger. 10 Squadron (Montcalm): White, Dragon. 11 Squadron (I think it's Hudson): Brown, Deer. 12 Squadron: Purple, Beaver.
> 
> Here's the cheer, so you can get a minor heads up. Someone will shout "gimme a beer!" To which everyone will respond "Beer! Esses emma TDV! Who can stop old RMC? Shrapnel, cordite, NCT. R M C HOO-AH!
> 
> For the FYOP knowledge portion, If you want to show up prepared. Basically memorize the Cadet ranks, building names, squadron (names, numbers, colours, mascots, barslate), first 18, "God save the queen", other RMC cheers.


to add onto this jman, probably a good idea to bring doubles of everything, such as toiletries and running shoes (cheap pair for inspection). they have you label your kit on BMQ (which can smudge if youre using the toiletries) and the placement and distance of your toiletries and notebook/pen will matter. leave the doubles on display and hide your regular toiletries. there's always a place where you can lock up your kit, such as a duffle bag, and it's fair game to put whatever in. also, bring a ruler.

once you get your Logistik account you can order five free pairs of the three kinds of socks, and get five free undershirts a year at base clothing stores. these are good to bring in case you or others are short a pair for some odd reason.

because of Covid, they did not inspect toiletry/clothing drawers on my DP1, but they did on BMQ. additionally, there's always someone that leaves a shit in the toilet and doesn't flush.


----------



## SupersonicMax

ih8pa1n said:


> So, do it but don't get caught.


Terrible advise. Living a life of lies is not compatible with being an officer.



ih8pa1n said:


> Understand that FYOP was initially implemented because basic training for officer cadets didn't exist. Now it's just a tradition.


Not accurate. FYOP was introduced in 2001/2002 timeframe to replace Rook Term.  Even when BOTC and then BOTP (what BMQ-O used to be called) was running during the summer before starting RMC, FYOP ran.  It is an indoctrination to the College and its traditions, and a means to re-enforce basic discipline, something that BOTC/BOTP/BMQ-O does not provide. Rook term goes way back.  It is hardly anything new nevermind a means to address the lack of basic training pre-RMC.



ih8pa1n said:


> Honestly man I think it's really stupid. I didn't learn a single valuable thing during FYOP other than that I now know I can live through something that shitty. I already knew I could though because I made it through basic. I hope you like it, and I hope you find something valuable in it. Like I said, most people say they enjoy it. I don't know if they're lying to sound cool, or lying to themselves, or both because it was super terrible. Like, I hate having my time wasted so it was just three weeks of me being super pissed off. Idk though, I was older than the people around me and had been out of school a couple years so I guess I just didn't handle kids my age telling me that I sucked at folding shirts, when I knew damn well they had never paid a bill or done their own taxes, very well lmao.



A really shitty attitude to have.  Regardless of how you see a course or event, take that time (for which you are paid by the way) to learn something new.  I find it hard to believe that in three weeks you did not learn a single valuable thing.  Get used to being led by people younger than you.  Some people progress faster than others.  Accept it and be a team player.  Don’t make it harder on those in charge for stupid reasons like “they are older/less experienced/etc”


----------



## ih8pa1n

jman579 said:


> bro thx for all the advice, what advice would u have for first year engineering, like what are the harder courses and what studying habits should i pick up on. Also, what clubs and intramural sports are there and which of these do you recommend for fun as well as time balancing, the rmc website is not up-to-date on that?



Stay around the good and smart engineering kids. I'm with some shitpumps and people who shouldn't be in engineering that I have to carry on group projects and shit. Harder courses are the math ones. Lots of people tend to fail calculus. Pilots are a different breed, regardless of what program they are in. They are the smartest people I know. Same with the salty ASCOs and AECs lol.

Varsity/IMs
Unless you aren't Varisty. I'd highly recommend joining the Military Skills team. You learn BMOQ stuff which may be useful for your trainings. I didn't do it in first year and regret not doing it. IMO it's a better use of time than playing fucking dodge ball. Milskills runs for a semester (fall). After that you will have to pick a IM like flag football, water polo, ice hockey, soccer, etc. Don't worry about the gear, 99% sure it's given out. IMs/Varsity are mandatory after school. I forgot to sign in twice in first year and got into shit both times. Both times was just a warning by the Cadet Squadron Training Officer (senior student tracking your attendances).

Good points by MisterBig. Gonna comment on those points. At RMC they don't look at hygiene/personal care stuff like your toothbrush, deodorant, shaving cream, mouth wash, etc. Like they would inspect at CFLRS (Bootcamp). Other shit like your rucksack, gas mask, towels and shit won't be inspected. They do look at your various military uniforms, pt gear, shoes, boots, ceremonial uniforms, Oxfords(they look for the  shine), and parade boots(shined as well). Other shit fyop staff look at are dust, dry sink, windows, hospital corners, wrinkles on bedsheets, particles on your blankets. I don't think stuff like hallways, bathrooms and laundry rooms will be inspected during FYOP. But they will be for the Sqn, Div, DCdts, and Brigadier Generals inspections which is in september (entire school inspection).

You don't need to bring BASIC school supplies. School supplies will be given to you. However I'd bring your own stuff if you have preferences. I'm not gonna talk about logistiks as your FYOP staff will go over that.


----------



## ih8pa1n

My perspective of the military and RMC has changed since I joined and has changed many times. I had the shittiest attitude when I joined.. everything just seemed to be so different than what I was used to. Stuff like being led by younger people becomes normal. You just accept it like SupersonicMax mentioned. You might be paired with someone you don't like or hate but you will have to work with them. During FYOP you will be with about 15 other first years working on inspection prep, obstacle course training or doing PT cause you missed a ridiculous timing. In that group of 15 or so kids some of them may be unathletic, some might say dumb shit every 2 seconds, and there might be some incompetent people. You will just have to deal with those kids and learn each other's strengths and weaknesses. Those 15 people may become your lifelong friends. You might hate them during FYOP, and become best friends by graduation.  And I wouldn't judge someone from just the 3 weeks of fyop they are probably a different person once all the FYOP stressors are gone. Some people are calm amidst chaos, others make bad decisions and some just break down.

One last piece of advice for fyop... Do not screw over your flight mates. If FYOP staff asks you "how much time do you need to get ready for an inspection" don't be a showoff and say 5mins when you may clearly need like 15mins or more. You'll just end up doing PT until everyone is burnt out and will have to redo the inspection again and everyone will hate you for that period. and if you miss the timing again big yikes... Shit like that happened multiple times no wonder I was fucking pissed. These younger idiots (17/18yr olds) just made us work harder and faster and rewarded us with PT every fucking time due to their lack of judgement. Idk it seems common sense to me to opt for more time, I guess people just don't think straight in stressful situations. Pick up on the hints as well. Like what I mean, if you ask for 15 min and they give you 13min for a task and the next time you ask for 11min and give you 9 min for a task. In this case, you'll notice that they will shave 2min of the time regardless of whatever time you ask for. So if you need 15minutes to do something and you know they will shave off 2min, then ask for 17min instead. This time shaving happened with us frequently, and no one realized it.

Come here with a great attitude, come here open-minded, support each other during FYOP and it's not about you anymore. BMOQ and FYOP can be awful because it's just a bunch of 17 and 18-year-olds who only care about themselves. I heard last year's fyop was awful because kids couldn't get along with each other. Bet it's gonna be the same this year cause teenagers just can't seem to get along. When you don't get along with each other staff will make you get along with each other by mandatory fun time lol. Happened with us during BMOQ, north door trips every fucking day. (Going to the north doors means your platoon fucked up or is incompetent, you do PT until everyone's burnt out)

Anyways I'm out of here. Good luck with FYOP and ROTP. I understand the military isn't for everyone, but your first year of ROTP is a free trial. I suggest you complete the first year and if you do decide to release and some of you will. Ask others around about what made them stay.


----------



## MisterBig

ih8pa1n said:


> My perspective of the military and RMC has changed since I joined and has changed many times. I had the shittiest attitude when I joined.. everything just seemed to be so different than what I was used to. Stuff like being led by younger people becomes normal. You just accept it like SupersonicMax mentioned. You might be paired with someone you don't like or hate but you will have to work with them. During FYOP you will be with about 15 other first years working on inspection prep, obstacle course training or doing PT cause you missed a ridiculous timing. In that group of 15 or so kids some of them may be unathletic, some might say dumb shit every 2 seconds, and there might be some incompetent people. You will just have to deal with those kids and learn each other's strengths and weaknesses. Those 15 people may become your lifelong friends. You might hate them during FYOP, and become best friends by graduation.  And I wouldn't judge someone from just the 3 weeks of fyop they are probably a different person once all the FYOP stressors are gone. Some people are calm amidst chaos, others make bad decisions and some just break down.
> 
> One last piece of advice for fyop... Do not screw over your flight mates. If FYOP staff asks you "how much time do you need to get ready for an inspection" don't be a showoff and say 5mins when you may clearly need like 15mins or more. You'll just end up doing PT until everyone is burnt out and will have to redo the inspection again and everyone will hate you for that period. and if you miss the timing again big yikes... Shit like that happened multiple times no wonder I was fucking pissed. These younger idiots (17/18yr olds) just made us work harder and faster and rewarded us with PT every fucking time due to their lack of judgement. Idk it seems common sense to me to opt for more time, I guess people just don't think straight in stressful situations. Pick up on the hints as well. Like what I mean, if you ask for 15 min and they give you 13min for a task and the next time you ask for 11min and give you 9 min for a task. In this case, you'll notice that they will shave 2min of the time regardless of whatever time you ask for. So if you need 15minutes to do something and you know they will shave off 2min, then ask for 17min instead. This time shaving happened with us frequently, and no one realized it.
> 
> Come here with a great attitude, come here open-minded, support each other during FYOP and it's not about you anymore. BMOQ and FYOP can be awful because it's just a bunch of 17 and 18-year-olds who only care about themselves. I heard last year's fyop was awful because kids couldn't get along with each other. Bet it's gonna be the same this year cause teenagers just can't seem to get along. When you don't get along with each other staff will make you get along with each other by mandatory fun time lol. Happened with us during BMOQ, north door trips every fucking day. (Going to the north doors means your platoon fucked up or is incompetent, you do PT until everyone's burnt out)
> 
> Anyways I'm out of here. Good luck with FYOP and ROTP. I understand the military isn't for everyone, but your first year of ROTP is a free trial. I suggest you complete the first year and if you do decide to release and some of you will. Ask others around about what made them stay.


If you're still around, I have one nagging question left. What's the difference between the mil indoc week and FYOP? Is the mil indoc week in place because of Covid, and is it meant to cover rifle and parade drill?


----------



## jman579

MisterBig said:


> If you're still around, I have one nagging question left. What's the difference between the mil indoc week and FYOP? Is the mil indoc week in place because of Covid, and is it meant to cover rifle and parade drill?


i think mil indoc is like learning the basic/necessary military stuff like how to march and how to adress officers andt stuff like that, whereas FYOP is bringing you up to the standards/history of RMC as well as preparing you for the obstacle course. If you want, i can send u the link to the discord for RMC class of 2025 and it hass the joining instructions and any other info


----------



## MisterBig

jman579 said:


> i think mil indoc is like learning the basic/necessary military stuff like how to march and how to adress officers andt stuff like that, whereas FYOP is bringing you up to the standards/history of RMC as well as preparing you for the obstacle course. If you want, i can send u the link to the discord for RMC class of 2025 and it hass the joining instructions and any other info


Yes, please do. Thanks!


----------



## jman579

MisterBig said:


> Yes, please do. Thanks!


I just sent it to you via private messages


----------



## jn17

Hello,

i just have a few questions again.
I received my offer last friday for Logistics officer taking engineering , which I’m really happy that I made it.
However, I said I wanted air focre logistics if I get in, and I said I really do not want to be in the navy. I got selected for navy logistics, so I emailed the centre and asked them if they can switch. I understand it’s a purple trade, so i can get navy, but would there be a chance to get air force as I asked? i will probably get an answer this week, but I was wondering if there is a chance.

Also, I am going to try to change  my occupation to any of AERE,AEC,AOO as I wanted these trades, since didn’t make it. I just want to change logistics to air force in case changing occupations won’t be available


thank you


----------



## MisterBig

jn17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i just have a few questions again.
> I received my offer last friday for Logistics officer taking engineering , which I’m really happy that I made it.
> However, I said I wanted air focre logistics if I get in, and I said I really do not want to be in the navy. I got selected for navy logistics, so I emailed the centre and asked them if they can switch. I understand it’s a purple trade, so i can get navy, but would there be a chance to get air force as I asked? i will probably get an answer this week, but I was wondering if there is a chance.
> 
> Also, I am going to try to change  my occupation to any of AERE,AEC,AOO as I wanted these trades, since didn’t make it. I just want to change logistics to air force in case changing occupations won’t be available
> 
> 
> thank you


Let me know what they say. Received a Log O BEngineering offer for Land element a few hours ago. Land is fine, but I also put in for Air Force. Air Force is probably saturated with applicants, or those who had first pick for Air Force have already received such an offer.


----------



## ih8pa1n

A friend of mine(3rd year) is in the same situation. They are army logO and want to switch to air logO.  
This is the response given by the RMC BPSO
"So the process is basically a memo to your career manager through your CoC requesting that you change elements. The more convincing your memo is the more likely it is to work, but realistically speaking, it's a long shot and they rarely get approved." 

I ain't a recruiter. But it seems like you got 3 options.
1) Reapply next year as only air force (no clue if you can for purple trades)
2) Try switching when you are at RMC (but remember it's a long shot and it rarely gets approved)
3) Stay in whatever element your in. 

Like I said I ain't a recruiter so talk to them instead. But if I was a betting man these 3 options would be it.


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

ih8pa1n said:


> A friend of mine(3rd year) is in the same situation. They are army logO and want to switch to air logO.
> This is the response given by the RMC BPSO
> "So the process is basically a memo to your career manager through your CoC requesting that you change elements. The more convincing your memo is the more likely it is to work, but realistically speaking, it's a long shot and they rarely get approved."
> 
> I ain't a recruiter. But it seems like you got 3 options.
> 1) Reapply next year as only air force (no clue if you can for purple trades)
> 2) Try switching when you are at RMC (but remember it's a long shot and it rarely gets approved)
> 3) Stay in whatever element your in.
> 
> Like I said I ain't a recruiter so talk to them instead. But if I was a betting man these 3 options would be it.


From my understanding the best option is to try to switch before you accept your offer. I’ve heard from multiple places that as long as they have an opening, asking to switch before you accept is very simple. It’s gets much more difficult if you try to switch at any other point in your career.


----------



## jn17

So I asked the recruiter and they said it's unavailable as the air spots are all taken and the selection is almost done. I'll go into the school and try to change my occupation.


----------



## PilotAPP_2021

jn17 said:


> So I asked the recruiter and they said it's unavailable as the air spots are all taken and the selection is almost done. I'll go into the school and try to change my occupation.


Make sure you’re happy doing whatever trade you go in for, odds of switching is generally pretty low.


----------



## ih8pa1n

PilotAPP_2021 said:


> Make sure you’re happy doing whatever trade you go in for, odds of switching is generally pretty low.


Yeah 100000% this. Switching trades/environment is never guaranteed. Go straight into something you want to do for the rest of your life and your preferred environment.


----------



## SupersonicMax

ih8pa1n said:


> Yeah 100000% this. Switching trades/environment is never guaranteed. Go straight into something you want to do for the rest of your life and your preferred environment.


More for 5 years, the length of obligatory service,


----------



## cleric12

I got on to the Competition List for ROTP Infantry very late, like June 3, 2021. Does anyone know if they are still selecting RMC applicants or is it a little bit late at this point?


----------



## jman579

cleric12 said:


> I got on to the Competition List for ROTP Infantry very late, like June 3, 2021. Does anyone know if they are still selecting RMC applicants or is it a little bit late at this point?


The RMC arrival date is July 31st for Kingston, I would assume that you will have until then to receive an offer for ROTP and to be enrolled. Don't worry bro, you will prob get an offer, they will keep sending offers out until they have filled every single spot.


----------



## MisterBig

are there any storage compartments? does all the civy clothing/toiletries/military kit get stored in your room? or is some separated from you?


----------



## ih8pa1n

MisterBig said:


> are there any storage compartments? does all the civy clothing/toiletries/military kit get stored in your room? or is some separated from you?


Each building is different. In my building (Fort Sauve) you get 2 large closets. One for your stuff, other is for inspection stuff.(Guess you could throw stuff into the inspection one but will have to get it ready every week for inspection.) There's also a vertical drawer to put stuff in. And there's space under the sink (personally I use that for cleaning supplies/laundry detergent ). There's also storage lockers for any extra stuff you have.  Dimensions are probably 0.5m x 1m for the base and height is about 1.5m.


----------



## MisterBig

Do OCdts use Oxfords or the ankle boots? 
Is there any point in polishing the pair of ankle boots I have?
Thinking of buying another set from surplus.


----------



## SupersonicMax

You’ll wear both


----------



## JaneY

I received the flight ticket to Tornto on Jul 31, then I need to take a train to Kingston.
I'm just wondering any staff will be in the Pearson International Airport to meet us ?
Thanks


----------



## Weinie

JaneY said:


> I received the flight ticket to Tornto on Jul 31, then I need to take a train to Kingston.
> I'm just wondering any staff will be in the Pearson International Airport to meet us ?
> Thanks


Not likely. As an Officer, you will need to be flexible and adapt to the uncertain/unknown,

There are taxis at the airport that will take you to Union Station for the train.

Good luck.


----------



## JaneY

Weinie said:


> Not likely. As an Officer, you will need to be flexible and adapt to the uncertain/unknown,
> 
> There are taxis at the airport that will take you to Union Station for the train.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for your info.


----------



## JF49

Hi there, has anyone received a rejection letter yet?


----------



## tooniepuck12

Is it possible to change occupations while you are selected for ROTP? If I want to change from RCEME to Engineering Officer is this possible next year (I doubt it can happen this year but how about next year)?


----------



## jman579

tooniepuck12 said:


> Is it possible to change occupations while you are selected for ROTP? If I want to change from RCEME to Engineering Officer is this possible next year (I doubt it can happen this year but how about next year)?


Yeah, just talk to your staff, and they will direct you through the process of doing that. Our staff told us today that it happens more commonly than you think, so I wouldn't worry about it, so long as your degree is compatible with the trade you're trying to switch to.


----------



## ih8pa1n

tooniepuck12 said:


> Is it possible to change occupations while you are selected for ROTP? If I want to change from RCEME to Engineering Officer is this possible next year (I doubt it can happen this year but how about next year)?


Yeah its possible, but never guaranteed. You'll be able to VOT-U or whatever it's called after you complete BMOQ Mod 2. It seems like you guys will be doing BOTH Mod 1 and 2 next summer just like the class of 2024.  You'll be able to start the application once your in 2nd year only if your degree is compatible.


----------



## MisterBig

Anyone know the manner of the questions asked for passing off the square?
Is it geared towards general college knowledge or cfls/csls?


----------



## PeteyW

Hey everyone. Does anyone know if it is possible to transfer from rotp civi-U to rmc after your first year?


----------

